# Frage bei erstellen eines Projectes



## Hubson (29. Apr 2014)

Moin,

habe eine kurze Frage,
wenn ich ein neues Project erstelle sah es früher so aus wie bei Anhang a,
jetzt wie bei Anhang b. Kann man das mit dem Fragments austellen?


----------



## dzim (29. Apr 2014)

Ich denke nicht. So will Google die Entwickler halt dazu bringen, auf Fragmente zu setzen. Etwas, was ich primär auch mache. Nur noch Menüs sind in der Activity, aber sonst... Wüsste nicht, warum ich keine Fragmente benutzen sollte, selbst wenn das UI nur aus dem einen Fenster besteht (initial).


----------



## Hubson (29. Apr 2014)

naja ich kann es noch händisch ausstellen...bin noch am Anfag der Android Programmierung und die meisten Tutorials sind halt am Anfang noch ohne Fragments..daher dachte ich, dass ich die erst beachte wenn ich mein Wissen an Fragments angepasst habe.. trotzdem danke für die Antwort


----------



## dzim (29. Apr 2014)

Ich würde dir dennoch empfehlen, gleich mit Fragmenten zu lernen - quasi on the fly. Letzten Endes ändert sich nicht so viel...


----------

